# Eigene IP-Adresse hinter Router ermitteln



## Guest (21. Feb 2008)

Hallo

ich habe folgendes Problem (nicht wirklich ein JAVA-Problem):

Ich möchte mit einem Java Programm die IP-Adresse ermitteln, welcher mir mein Internetprovider gegeben hat. Die Methoden in Java zeigen mir immer nur die IP-Adresse an welche  der Rechner, über DHCP, vom Router bekommen hat.
Muss ich jetzt wirklich immer eine der Internetseiten aufrufen, welche mir die IP-Anzeigen oder kann ich in Java den Router fragen?

Ich habe kein Windows installiert. Mein Router wählt sich ins Inet ein. Mein PC hat nur die private IP, der Router auch.


Danke euch.


----------



## The_S (21. Feb 2008)

http://www.java-forum.org/de/viewtopic.php?t=62767&highlight=


----------

